# whats it worth ?



## Flathead31coupe (Aug 26, 2009)

i have a chance to get a sears screamer 2 all original and working but little rusty, what is it worth,


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 27, 2009)

If you can get it cheap or like it, go for it! Sears screamer's, while I don't know them too well, they tend to bring some really good money on eBay if they are carefully cleaned and in nice original shape. How bad is the rust? I think the going price of an original, real nice screamer is $350-600.


----------



## Flathead31coupe (Aug 27, 2009)

i will get some pics up soon as i pick it up, thanks


----------



## Flathead31coupe (Sep 3, 2009)

here is a few pics, just need an idea of what to pay... he has the front hub and spokes


----------



## imfastareyou (Sep 3, 2009)

thats a 68.  most of the hard to find bits are there.  kind of rusty though, not sure how nice it will clean up. I'd offer like $75 and go from there, unless you really want to restore it and keep it I'm not sure its worth more than $100-125 or so, if you want to part it you could get $200+ for parts I'd figure... and if you part it I want the pedals!


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Even if I had to have it, $75 would be my limit.  I know sellers don't care how much repairs cost but buyers do.  You have to be willing to walk away.


----------



## masonandrew (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd give $45 for the front fork set-up if you get it and part it.   Email  stevetitus@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Dan Jose (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, If you get it and part out, how much would you want for the chaingaurd, handle bars and neck? Thanks.
danjosefirststep@yahoo.com


----------



## azhearseguy (Dec 1, 2009)

I would be interested in the Pedals if you part it out..email me at murrayeliminator@yahoo.com. thanks.Eddie


----------



## walter branche (Dec 1, 2009)

*bar keepers friend*

there is a cleaner found in the dollar store ,home depot etc.. if you mixed it up with water ,and poured it on your bike ,let it sit for a bit, and then hose it off ,you will be amazed,, repeat and let the next application dry,, it drys into a polishing powder, lightly clean with a cloth and it will shine ,, in hard to reach areas wash off with water, the bar keepers friend is around 3 dollars and is packaged in different containers ,, walter branche,,


----------

